# N. multifasciatus spawn!



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

When I was about to turn my lights off on my 20 long last night, I thought I saw something REALLY tiny dart into one of the shells. So, naturally, I waited, seeing if it might come out again. Much to my suprise, I found some babies! Not even close to where I was looking, but I have babies! I've only counted 3 as of now, but there might be a few more that I haven't seen yet.

They are so tiny. They look like eyes with a tail...haha My camera won't even focus on them they are so small...lol 

just thought I would share the news!


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey, that's awesome! Congrats  

Keep us updated.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

Congrats! Soon you'll have tons of babies.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

congrats man! the fry are so cute!


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

ohh boyz...

I gots more babies...lol at least 10, possibly more. They are from different batches of fry, as the 3 I found before I went out of town are larger then the new ones.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Awwww, try to get pics asap. I just love multies!


----------

